# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Vulnrabilit critique 0-day dans Windows dcouverte

## Hinault Romaric

*Vulnrabilit critique 0-day dans Windows*
*Elle permet d'installer des programmes malveillants et expose l'OS au danger*


Microsoft alerte les utilisateurs de Windows qu'une nouvelle vulnrabilit qualifie de critique qui a t dcouverte.

Dans un bulletin de scurit publi dans la nuit, Microsoft reconnait que son OS est victime d'un bug dans le moteur de rendu graphique qui pourrait permettre  des pirates distants d'installer des programmes malveillants, d'afficher, de modifier ou de supprimer des donnes ou mme de crer de nouveaux comptes avec droits administrateurs ; et ce tout simplement en faisant visualiser  un utilisateur une image malicieuse dans un navigateur Web ou un document.

Selon l'annonce CVE-2010-3940 cite dans le bulletin de scurit, la vulnrabilit aurait t dcouverte par des chercheurs en scurit asiatiques.

Les versions concernes sont Windows XP, Windows Vista, Windows 2003 Server.

Windows 7 et Windows Server 2008 R2 sont pargnes.

Microsoft admet ne pas tre inform d'attaques exploitant cette vulnrabilit. Mais l'diteur prend la situation trs au srieux. Les travaux sont en cours pour fournir une mise  jour de scurit dans le prochain Patch Tuesday, publi la semaine prochaine.

Une autre vulnrabilit critique a t dvoile il y a deux jours dans Internet Explorer, grce , ou  cause de l'outil cross_fuzz dvelopp par un ingnieur de Google.



*Source* : Microsoft


*En collaboration avec Gordon Fowler*

----------


## wokerm

ce qui arrangera les chose pour Microsoft c'est d'ouvrir les code sources des version antrieure de leur produit qui ne sont plus pris en charge par la firme elle mme ,maintenant il devrait faire passer le relais a la communaut libre pour assurer les mise a jour d'xp ME 2000 vista 
je pense qu'a la sortie de mediori elle fera dont de vista xp et 98 ME 2000
a la free soft foundation

----------


## MaxLaMenaX

Aprs on me dit que je suis parano lol ! Vous voyez !

Ouais, c'est vrai que la 1re chose qu'ils font, c'est cr un compte "admin" aprs c'est bon, ton ordi, c'est le leur !

Des parsers, des analyseurs smantiques, lexicales, des dcompilateurs, le tout dans une moulinette, et tu en trouves des failles ...

----------

